# Directv App iPad - No Connected Receivers Found



## mwhitti1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have whole home setup on my Network. I have a Genie, HR24 and 2 HR22's. Yesterday I replaced my older Panasonic Plasma with a new Samsung (P648000). I plugged my HDMI cable into the new TV and made no other changes to my setup. The whole home service on my 4 DVR's works perfectly. 

My problem is, when I open the Directv App on my ipad, no receivers are found. I have tried entering the IP addresses manually into each receiver yet I still get the message that no receivers found. I have logged out/relogged in, deleted/reinstalled App but it still doesn't find the receivers. I don't know what else to try and I'm now wondering is the Samsung TV keeping th App from working?

Before I replaced the TV, everything worked fine. Thoughts? Suggestions? Thanks


----------



## mwhitti1 (Oct 24, 2010)

mwhitti1;3185580 said:


> I have whole home setup on my Network. I have a Genie, HR24 and 2 HR22's. Yesterday I replaced my older Panasonic Plasma with a new Samsung (P648000). I plugged my HDMI cable into the new TV and made no other changes to my setup. The whole home service on my 4 DVR's works perfectly.
> 
> My problem is, when I open the Directv App on my ipad, no receivers are found. I have tried entering the IP addresses manually into each receiver yet I still get the message that no receivers found. I have logged out/relogged in, deleted/reinstalled App but it still doesn't find the receivers. I don't know what else to try and I'm now wondering is the Samsung TV keeping th App from working?
> 
> Before I replaced the TV, everything worked fine. Thoughts? Suggestions? Thanks


DISREGARD - I discovered my problem. My iPad had connected to my Guest Network in lieu of my default WiFi network. I connected my iPad to same network as DVR's, now everything works fine.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Be sure to tell the iPad to forget that network.


----------

